
We have a pretty good idea of when humans will go extinct - rolph
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/10/06/we-have-a-pretty-good-idea-of-when-humans-will-go-extinct/
======
Fjolsvith
"It's all enough to make a reasonable person ask: How much longer can things
go on this way?"

This is what I think when I read articles like this anymore.

